

The Unofficial Guide to Rich Hickey's Brain - tosh
http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/programming/the-unofficial-guide-to-rich-hickeys-brain/

======
raincom
In philosophy, "identity and individuation" is an interesting topic. Saul
Kripke, a logician, wrote a book titled that. Philosphy of logic has solved
some puzzles there.

Identity: what makes us humans? Individuation: What makes human X different
from human Y

We can further go down the abstraction: Identity: what makes me 'me'?
Individuation: what makes me at X (time, space) different from me at Y
(another time, another space).

Whenever we speak of spatio temporal career of an object (object in general,
not from programming), there we see the issue of identity.

